# flags



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 2, 2021)

who is a fellow flag lover furry?


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 2, 2021)

Flags are nice. Which ones do you like?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2021)

I strongly feel the WWF logo is a better flag for China than China's *actual* flag.


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 2, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Flags are nice. Which ones do you like?


Europe, Canada, Korea, North and Imperial Japan (WW2)


----------

